# INFJ girl plays with basketball cards! Rare phenomena inside!



## kdm1984 (Jul 8, 2009)

The blue thingy under my elbow is an insulin pump. I know it looks like one of those 1990s pagers, but it really isn't. :crazy:


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

Nice! :laughing:

Out of curiosity, whose cards are those in your hand?


----------



## kdm1984 (Jul 8, 2009)

I forget which players' cards I was looking at during that moment, but the set is 2006-07 Topps Turkey Red. I'm really close to completing it now - just a handful left of short prints left to get with several pending in an overseas deal. Woot!


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

You want to trade for some Topps baseball cards circa late 1980s?


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

When you said rare phenomena, lol.... I was imagining UFOs or ghosts or something... :crazy::tongue:


----------



## kdm1984 (Jul 8, 2009)

Mister - I just collect basketball at this time, but thanks for the offer.

cardinal - Well, it's ALMOST as rare as those things. :crazy:


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

[cough] Freak [cough cough]

:tongue: Good to see you again, kdm. I remember you mentioned your interest in sports before, but now we have some concrete evidence...


----------



## kdm1984 (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks, Selene. I remember you as well.


----------



## Irulan (Aug 14, 2009)

hahaha 
awesome
I hate basketball, but I like to play with rifles, so I understand. lol
And I'm beginning to wonder how many of us INFJs have autoimmune diseases or some weird health issues like that.


----------



## kdm1984 (Jul 8, 2009)

lol

Regarding the autoimmune stuff, I actually know two other INFJs with type 1 / juvenile diabetes, and one with Crohn's.


----------

